# White metal connector pins



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2008)

I have some white metal connector pins almost matching silver in appearance but they did not dissolve in nitric, nor did they dissolve in 
sulfuric with kno3. I tried to process because I thaught they were silver they were in a batch and most all dissolved but these. I thaught I may have needed more acid(s) which I added to no effect. 

Any idea what type of metal they could be? I would post pic but my camera is not good enough to show the slight difference in appearence from silver.

If this helps they are from electrical sealed relays 30 amp resistive 800,000 life cycle.

thanks jim


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 4, 2008)

Is there a make and model on the relay. Most manufacturers provide specifications on their websites and it usually includes materials used in the build.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 4, 2008)

I already cut them up and discarded the housings.  

I am going to try AR in the morning.

Jim


----------



## Shaul (Feb 5, 2008)

A good source for technical information:

http://www.globalspec.com/


Shaul


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 5, 2008)

higher end sealed relay contacts are made from an alloy of gold, silver, palladium or Silver / tin oxide Or Silver-Cadmium oxide. I'm going to guess yours are silver/cadmium


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Feb 6, 2008)

Becareful with cadium - fumes when melted are bad news!

Glynn


----------

